# BANNED from K Mart



## Big Don (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh come on, who wouldn't want to try a few of these?
People with no sense of fun, thats who!


----------



## Big Don (Sep 23, 2007)

I especially like December 21st's entry...
Meh, I gotta go to Wal Mart today anyways...


----------



## Kacey (Sep 23, 2007)

It makes a good joke... but it's an urban legend, according to snopes.  Look here.


----------



## Big Don (Sep 23, 2007)

Kacey said:


> It makes a good joke... but it's an urban legend, according to snopes.  Look here.


Bah! Urban Legend... For now... :yakko:


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 23, 2007)

Big Don said:


> Bah! Urban Legend... For now... :yakko:


 
Aha, like a self fufulling prophecy lol!


----------



## grydth (Sep 23, 2007)

Big Don said:


> Bah! Urban Legend... For now... :yakko:



I'm thinking legend may spring to life....coming soon to a K-Mart in California.

Things like this are fun, though. A local supermarket a few years back put out a $5 savings coupon if you'd bought $40 of stuff, but excluding purchases of " alcohol, cigarettes and illegal items".........so I asked at Customer Service where their Illegal Items Aisle was.... dumbfounded, the clerk asked a manager. He just stared at it for awhile until I asked if the sale on full auto AK-47s was still on.... he seemed to wake up then, and stuttered out that "the lawyers made us put that in there".


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm thinking of getting a job at Wal-Mart and try pulling off all of these, see how many I can get away with before I get fired...would make an interesting experiment.​


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Sep 23, 2007)

Wonderful.

Now someone's gonna try this and get tazed.


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 23, 2007)

Having worked in retail security...

A number of them have been done to death.  A few are of the "funny once" criteria.  Several are very common, and only funny to the wit doing them.  Believe me, you don't want to know what folks do in fitting rooms or in plain view of security cameras.


----------



## Big Don (Sep 23, 2007)

Andy Moynihan said:


> Wonderful.
> 
> Now someone's gonna try this and get tazed.


 I hope it doesn't hurt too much...


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Sep 24, 2007)

Big Don said:


> I hope it doesn't hurt too much...


It wasnt that painful. Kind of felt good. Like a full body message. Then they turned it up and I started screaming 

B


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 24, 2007)

I recall an e-mail providing suggestions on things to do during a long elevator trip... some of these off the top of my head I recall... 

Give fleeting glances at someone next to you then gasp aloud and jump to the back of the elevator pointing at them yelling: "You're one of THEM!!" 

Smile hugely (big teeth and all) at someone for a long moment... then say with glee... "I got new socks on" 

Quietly stand in the middle of a crowded elevator and then smack yourself on the head gritting your teeth loudly whispering "Shut up! All of you SHUT UP!" 

When the elevator starts to descend: throw up your hands and say WHEEEE! 

When the elevator starts to ascend: squat down and pretend you're being crushed by gravitational forces. 

(seen in a video) pretend to have phone sex on your cellular

walk into a crowded elevator and face the back the whole way... anyone asks what floor you say.. umm sideways to the (choose one) left/right please.

pretend to be on the (cell) phone with your doctor (scratching yourself in odd places now and again) and then pause... then shocked: "But you said it WASN'T contageous!"


----------

